# Svenska!



## XL-Dennis (Apr 30, 2003)

Hej,

Mr Excel har skapat detta forum för andra språk än engelska - det går därför alldeles utmärkt att ställa frågor på svenska också  :D 

Mvh
Dennis


----------



## fairwinds (May 28, 2003)

Hej Dennis!
Vet du hur jag ändrar landsinställningar bara för excel. Jag vill ha punkt som decimal avskiljare och komma istället för semikolon i formler. Då får jag t.ex samma format som i VBA koden. Om jag ändrar inst. för windows  påverkar det word t.ex vilket inte är så kul.

MVH


----------



## XL-Dennis (May 28, 2003)

Hej och välkommen till forumet   

Även XL hämtar sina inställningar från Windows landinställningar.
En ändring för XL kräver en ändring i Windows inställningar  

Mvh
Dennis


----------



## fairwinds (May 28, 2003)

OK
Tack och trevlig helg!


----------



## urbaxe (Jun 14, 2005)

*Det var länge sedan...*

... som det skrevs något på denna tråden.
Finns det någon svensk aktivitet här alls?
Hur skriver jag inlägg, är det bara att skriva en svensk fråga under International forum?
Eller direkt i detta ämne?


----------



## fairwinds (Jun 14, 2005)

Hej och Välkommen!

Om du har en fråga så starta en ny tråd. Om du söker i forumet så ser du att det finns en del spridda svenska trådar men det får gärna bli fler!


----------



## Estra (Oct 30, 2005)

*Hjälp med mackron och VBA*

Hej,
jag har just registrerat mig och hittade detta forum. Vi har startat ett bemannat småföretagarforum på www.estra.se där vi också svarar på frågor om officepaketet och excel. Vi behöver dock hjälp med macron och VBA frågor.


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 30, 2005)

Välkommen hit!

Fin sida.  

Lycka till!


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 30, 2005)

Björn,

Trevligt att se att fler svenskar våga sig ut i den stora virtuella världen


----------

